

There is no Keylogger in Samsung Laptops - tikna
http://ankitaggarwal.me/in-the-news/there-is-no-keylogger-in-samsung-laptops/

======
HedgeMage
To me, the bigger question is:

How and why do so many supposedly tech-savvy people go about using black-box
binaries they can't check out to see what they are doing?

I haven't had to worry about this sort of thing in ages.

------
personalcompute
It's depressing how quickly the the rumour spread with nothing backing it up
except for a single guy's poorly tested claims.

